# Cambodian Plakats



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Here I have 2 Cambodian PK Male-Marble / Female-Black body Blue/Red fins

A close friend shipped a few up here from Hawaii, their bloodline came from Cambodia and they are huge the size of kings male and female.

Introduced 3/22
Sorry don't know how the pictures got big...

















Whoopsie poopie


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice, I am cambodian my betta is khmer too. Nice betta.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Khmer


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Are you breeding them and making profits? You welcome.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

My male plakat looks exactly like your male. Thumbs up.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't breed bettas that often but I supply my LPS once in awhile but I dont get profit cause I already have a PT job, they just supply me with products when I need it, that's fair enough to me. This is my first batch of the year cause the climate here in WA sucks, I'm going to do another batch in May for Dragon Scale both Purple Copper Male/Female


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

I understand I live here in Washington too. The weather does suck's. It rain to much and snow here and there over here in Vancouver. That cool, can you get a hold of King and Giants Plakat?


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Male and Female King/Giant Plakat?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I can try but I think he just made a new batch but won't be ready for a few months i'll let you know if he has any


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds good, let me know. Thank you
Today I bought me a new King Plakat. And he is Purple with red on the tip. He looks really nice. I'll post a picture for you to see.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah the weather here in washington is crazy.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

whoops


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

*Week 1*

Cambodian King PK 
Week 1


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

whats going on bro, thats a cool picture of the fry's. lol


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

All is good here bro, Fry's are coming along very well and active too like fruit flys lol


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Thats cool, well mine's just hatched, and why do people keep saying it is hard to raise them? when really it is not at all. It's EASY Their life is in my hands and I am not giving up on raising them like my kids lol


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

well not that hard just time and dedication and (food for your fry's) lol is what all breeders on here wants to see from you. It may not seem hard right now on the first week and they start eating on there own but when they start to grow a little big culling plays a big part in this roll and taking out the dead babies

Culling- Taking out the weak and deformed (swimming in crazy circles and by a week or week 2 after most of them are swimming and the ones that are struggling to make it up the tank but flop back down that's weak)


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Culling is going to be the hard part. But do you need any Brine shrimp eggs? I'll send it to you if you want I have plenty to help out if you accept the offer bruh? lol


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Separating them is easy but can I just donate the weak ones and the deformed ones to a place to try to heal them or fix them up? like a Betta Adoption program? lol


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Hella clownin'!!! ahaha no you gotta kill it foo it's useless cause it's going to die anyway, I'm straight with the food bruh got hella of my own too. thanks for the offer though


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

the fry are looking good 

it's not hard NOW. it will get harder when you have to take more time every day on them. no, it's not hard, it's time consuming. you will need a couple hours a day for them between feeding and water changing. and when it comes to jarring it will take even more time.

and yeah you'll also need a way to cull them. a bigger predatory fish is my preferred method. easiest way imo.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool, than I'll just feed them to 3 of my sharks.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Oscars are my cullers of choice


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I never have to cull lol. The worst I get is missing ventrals if I feed MW too long.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Same here I have 2 Oscars and a African Butterfly they love fresh food, I rotate there diet pellets and fresh food


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Anybody know a good snail besides Apple? cause these suckers are good in cleaning but they keep laying eggs but I just need 2 not a whole colony lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Common pond snails  They breed like crazy but they stay small.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

Try mexico turbo snail.


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

*Breeding Mexican turbo snail*

The Mexican turbo snail (_Turbo fluctuosa_) does not generally breed successfully aquariums. There are no definite ways to distinguish males from females. You can expect your snail to live for 1-2 years, but some specimens get a bit older than this. 

website below:
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/SwSnails/MexicanTurbo.php


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

There's a ton of fry! Nice pair and I hope to see some more picture of them.

Good Luck!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

A week and 1/2


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

They look a good..perfect for their age!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

*Week 2*

WEEK 2
65% GOOD BATCH


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the set up! Have you attempted to count yet?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> I like the set up! Have you attempted to count yet?


I tried to but there to quick for my eyes lol but I know it's around 60+


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a pretty good number. I wouldn't try yet either lol


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Update: 7 1/2 week Dragon Kings
Had to switch tanks again because of growth length

http://youtu.be/zzcsl4X7wDk


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

They look great! Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Great looking fry. Congrats.

attempting to count that many fry .... forget it. .... it's impossible unless you count as you move them. Just approximate.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Great job! Some nice healthy looking fry!

Keep those vids coming! I love them! It's almost like I'm watching them in person!

Jeff.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They look great.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Any new updates? They are well over a month now aren't they?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Any new updates? They are well over a month now aren't they?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes Bettalover2033 they are 7 1/2 week now, I posted a video yesterday
*http://youtu.be/zzcsl4X7wDk *


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Junglist said:


> Yes Bettalover2033 they are 7 1/2 week now, I posted a video yesterday
> *http://youtu.be/zzcsl4X7wDk *


Wow. They look great. Nice size and even the 'runts' look good. They'll catch up soon. I didn't even have to start the video and my first response was "What a change!"


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

8 weeks and I have bully biting anyone that's in her way....

She takes after her mother on my Avatar


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's hilarious because she is so tiny. I think it's so funny to see such little fish act like they are so big. And I'm sure that little bully gets her way all the time. It's good that you isolated her from them.

I just keep thinking of a little chihuahua. They think they are so big and will bark at any dog big or small.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's cute. lol Little bitty fish thinking they're big and tough.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I have to subscribe to this thread, so I can follow along. Great job, J. I wish I could get U-tube to work for me. <sigh> Keep the stills coming.

{Patiently waiting in line} ;-}


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Jarred a few today still small than when I normally jar them, seems like this batch is more aggressive cause when I jarred a couple then they all went psycho and started nipping on everyone :shock:


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

If you jarred the leaders, then those that are left had to choose a new batch of leaders.....

Jeff.


----------

